# All I wanted was one more for the freezer, damn coyotes!



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

So with work and such I've been way busy and didn't get to deer hunt hardly at all. I did shoot a doe in October, but didn't get to hunt the rut at all. So I decided to make time to get out and scouted a pretty decent spot.

The first night I sat in the stand a nice sized doe came out and was right under my stand, but I never had a shot. Next two to three times wind, weather screwed me.

I have been dumping corn ( as expensive as it is right now ) and had a ton of pics on my cam. I'm excited esp with a little snow on the ground. So Saturday I go out get my truck loaded up and ready to go, but she wouldn't start. Grrrrrr....... It's an 07 and should start. Anyhow I ask my wife to drop me off lol and she did. Climb up my tree and about an hour later I see a deer about 60 yards out, it walked out of sight into some brush and I though it was a goner. Well it made its way to my corn pile, I had my sites on it for around 3 to 5 mins when it finally turned to I could get a shot. I hit it square the arrow went about 3/4 of the way in, I watched it run off and looked like it crashed. 

So now I'm in the woods, with no truck, and the wife will not let me put a deer on her car, and I don't blame her. So I called a good buddy of mine and he came right out. Here is where it gets weird. I shoot Rage two blade heads, I've shot three deer with them, one time I put a bad shot on one, and just skimmed the belly, literally knicked it. My fault. The other two had awesome blood trails,and huge holes in it.

I get out of the tree, go to the spot where I shot it, no blood. Not even a little bit, which would show up nice in the snow. So I walk over to where I thought it took a dive, found part of my arrow broke off so I thought maybe I would start to see blood. Still no blood, none, zilch, zero. 

So now of course I start damning myself, did I shoulder it? Did I put a bad shot on it? This deer was 12 to 13 yards out what the hell? The last deer I hit at 20 to 25 yards and had a nice pass through shot and lots of blood. Anyhow we go out in the dark into the thickest nastiest briar patch you could ever find and tried to follow the tracks in the snow, all was good untill we found tons and tons of other tracks. So we decided to call it a night and look in the morning.

So I go out Sunday morning look in the briar jungle, got my face cut up hands arms ect ect. I had two other people looking as well. I know deer head to a water source when wounded to decided to head over to a nearby creek. Looked and looked and looked. I walked around for a long time and finally found my deer. Still not one drop of blood. Not one!! I felt I had a responsability to try my best to find the deer, I'm glad I found it, but upset how I found it. It was in some thick brush so I drug it out into the light so I could take a picture.

This is from one night!!! Crazy, there is a lot of meat on a deer so that must have been one hell of a pack of dogs! Oh well, I guess I have three more weekends to try.........

One bright spot is I got my truck to start up...............


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Man that's too bad they found it that quick. Just curious did you find the broadhead or find out what happened? Looks pretty torn up but could you tell Where you hit it ? I shoot 2 blade Rage as well and never had an issue but friend of mine had a very similar story with no recovery just curious. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I should have taken a picture of the wound. It had a normal Rage sized hole in it. Blades deployed as always. I spent a LOT of time and energy into finding it, I knew it couldn't have gone too far with a arrow that deep into it. I hit it about two or three ribs from the back. Not a bad shot at all. One lung had a nice slice in it. But no blood from the mouth or nose. I don't know what happened. Very strange. This is a first for me.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

idontknow316 said:


> I should have taken a picture of the wound. It had a normal Rage sized hole in it. Blades deployed as always. I spent a LOT of time and energy into finding it, I knew it couldn't have gone too far with a arrow that deep into it. I hit it about two or three ribs from the back. Not a bad shot at all. One lung had a nice slice in it. But no blood from the mouth or nose. I don't know what happened. Very strange. This is a first for me.


I had the same thing happen to me this year on a doe . Was using a 2 blade rage and hit her kinda high at close range . Well with not getting a complete pass through her body cavitiy never filled up with enough blood from her lungs to come out the entry wound and I never had a drop of blood . But was still able to recover her fairly quickly . Sorry to hear about your deer . Good luck on the rest of your season .


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

My dad had the back half of a nice buck eaten in 12 hours. Gonna hit the yotes in that area after archery season closes.

Ashame about your arrow not passing through. No matter how you hit the deer with an arrow it is going to mess up sometimes.

Could your bow not be carrying enough kinetic energy to use mechanicals? I know my dad is having that problem right now. His 20 year old crossbow won't make passthroughs with spitfires anymore.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Damn, no blood, yet the yotes found her in a few hrs. Wow!


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know if this is true or not, but a guy I work with that traps alot of coyotes says that they can smell blood up to 1/2 mile downwind of it.

I know about 10 years ago while hunting muzzleloader my buddy shot a doe. We where about 3/4 mile from the truck. We drug it out to the field and decided to walk back and drive the truck to the deer. Well we were gone about 20 minutes and when we drove up the field there were two yotes chowing on the hams already. Amazing the damage they did so quickly.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

My son and i were gun hunting in Jackson Co. Wv. a couple of years ago. The first day was pretty cold and sleeting. We hunt off an old well road and i take the right and my son the left. Just after daylight a saw a buck heading my way and he gave me a good shot and i took it. After i field dressed the deer i layed it beside a log. I had heard several deer below me so i figured i would try to push some across to my son. I walked out above the hollow until i could see the Ohio river and the highway and turned back. I heard my son shoot and met up with him and he had taken a buck also. I told him while he was taking care of his deer i would go to the truck and bring back my 4 wheeler to load them. We got his deer and started back up the well road to get my deer. We walked off the old road where i had left my deer and the Yotes had tore the tail off and had drug the deer 10 foot and tore into the gut pile. This all happened in a little over an hour from 7:30 am. to about 8:30 am. When a coyote hears a gun shot that means food to them!!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Last year on our farm we had a duck hunter shoot a mallard and there was a coyote sitting in the pines watching him tha whole time. After the mallard dropped the coyote ran and grabbed his mallard and took off........LOl......Rich


----------

